# Control Porton PPA



## mauroleonel (Jun 2, 2013)

Buenas a todos, tengo un porton automatico con control remoto PPA y quisiera agrandarle la antena para tener mayor cobertura, estuve viendo el circuito y creo que la antena es la pista de arriba de todo que forma circular, Es esa?? 
Y la otra duda es de que longitud puede ser la antena teniendo en cuenta que la caja dice 433.92 Mhz. 
Aclaro que en la parte de atras de la plaqueta no hay nada.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 3, 2013)

mauroleonel...
si es esa, pero no se si se puede modificar, creo que lo sacarias de frecuencia.
tal vez mejorando el receptor seria mas facil
busca un tema, que subio "el rey julien", desarrollo algo paresido


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola, ese circuito no tiene antena, es un oscilador LC. http://asterion.almadark.com/2009/12/30/introduccion-al-oscilador/. Cual es su alcance actual y cual es el que quieres lograr?, de acuerdo a eso vemos que hacemos.


----------



## mauroleonel (Jun 5, 2013)

Tendra un alcance de 25-30 metros y me gustaria llegar a los 50


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 5, 2013)

50 metros lo tenes que lograr tal como esta y mas, asegurate que la pila este en buenas condiciones de carga o en su defecto compra una nueva, medí con un frecuencimetro tanto el rx como el tx que esten en la misma frecuencia y listo, tiene que andar. Si no tenes frecuencimetro ponete a unos 60 metros del portón y con el botón apretado de apertura del mismo anda ajustando el trimer con un destornillador de plastico. Te comento que este tipo de oscilador al no poseer cristal de cuarzo varia su frecuencia por tensión, temperatura, inductancia y otros factores, por lo tanto no seria nada raro que no estén en la misma frecuencia por eso no logras el alcance que queres. Al ir descargándose la pila varia la tensión y por ende la frecuencia. Saludos.


----------

